# EasyCap USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio



## emweebabes (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought the EasyCap USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio. It came with a CD to download the software but I have a netbook which of course has no disc drive. Does anyone know how I could download the software to the computer and possibly input a Product Key?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That uses the ULead Video Studio software (now owned by Corel) and they have no download except possibly updates.

Multimedia Software Developer: Ulead Download Center


You might better copy that CD to a flash drive and then to your netbook and try to install that way.


----------



## rayito (Nov 11, 2011)

emweebabes said:


> I bought the EasyCap USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio. It came with a CD to download the software but I have a netbook which of course has no disc drive. Does anyone know how I could download the software to the computer and possibly input a Product Key?


----------

